# [solved]dmesg output is only partial

## hadrons123

I have been using Gentoo for a short while and I noticed that dmesg output is not shown full.

Can anyone guide why is this behaviour?

```
gentoo ~ # dmesg

[    0.710019] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.710079] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd0500000-0xd05fffff]

[    0.710146] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.710206] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd0400000-0xd04fffff]

[    0.710472] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.710474] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.710475] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.710477] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xbfa00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.710478] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.710479] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xd0600000-0xd06fffff]

[    0.710481] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd0500000-0xd05fffff]

[    0.710482] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd0400000-0xd04fffff]

[    0.710566] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.710801] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.710979] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.711139] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.711213] TCP: reno registered

[    0.711269] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.711346] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.711498] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.711564] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    2.705550] pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

[    4.707253] pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

[    4.707505] pci 0000:01:00.0: set MSI_INTX_DISABLE_BUG flag

[    4.707605] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    4.707636] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    5.031257] Freeing initrd memory: 2896k freed

[    5.031606] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    5.031666] software IO TLB [mem 0xb6abf000-0xbaabf000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800b6abf000-ffff8800baabefff]

[    5.031773] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

[    5.032412] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    5.032477] type=2000 audit(1373769605.000:1): initialized

[    5.033132] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    5.033214] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    5.033596] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    5.033704] OCFS2 1.5.0

[    5.033831] ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

[    5.033888] OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

[    5.033979] OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

[    5.034038] OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

[    5.034169] OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

[    5.034525] GFS2 installed

[    5.034582] msgmni has been set to 15727

[    5.034914] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    5.034976] io scheduler noop registered

[    5.035032] io scheduler deadline registered

[    5.035109] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    5.035522] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    5.036134] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    5.037995] brd: module loaded

[    5.038946] loop: module loaded

[    5.039108] airo(): Probing for PCI adapters

[    5.039198] airo(): Finished probing for PCI adapters

[    5.039285] Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

[    5.039460] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:MSS1] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    5.084536] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    5.084594] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    5.084819] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    5.084993] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    5.085051] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    5.085172] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    5.086790] TCP: cubic registered

[    5.086846] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    5.087476] registered taskstats version 1

[    5.087961] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    5.088545] Freeing unused kernel memory: 772k freed

[    5.124528] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    5.147772] ACPI: bus type ATA registered

[    5.147951] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    5.780497] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    5.780637] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    5.780662] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    5.798217] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

[    5.798230] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq stag pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    5.798234] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.839292] scsi0 : ahci

[    5.839462] scsi1 : ahci

[    5.839600] scsi2 : ahci

[    5.839736] scsi3 : ahci

[    5.839871] scsi4 : ahci

[    5.840007] scsi5 : ahci

[    5.840146] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd0717000 port 0xd0717100 irq 40

[    5.840150] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd0717000 port 0xd0717180 irq 40

[    5.840153] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd0717000 port 0xd0717200 irq 40

[    5.840154] ata4: DUMMY

[    5.840155] ata5: DUMMY

[    5.840157] ata6: DUMMY

[    6.028399] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2394.562 MHz

[    6.028405] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    6.188523] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    6.188908] ata1.00: ATA-9: SanDisk SSD U100 16GB, 10.52.01, max UDMA/133

[    6.188912] ata1.00: 31277232 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    6.189074] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    6.189184] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SanDisk SSD U100 10.5 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.189364] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 31277232 512-byte logical blocks: (16.0 GB/14.9 GiB)

[    6.189432] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    6.189434] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    6.189460] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    6.189903]  sda: sda1

[    6.190145] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    6.538823] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    6.840742] ata2.00: ATA-8: ST9500325AS, 0001SDM1, max UDMA/133

[    6.840746] ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    6.842844] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    6.842918] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9500325AS      0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    6.843114] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    6.843156] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    6.843158] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    6.843175] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    6.873522]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2

[    6.873842] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    6.937869] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 8.1, id: 0x1e2b1, caps: 0xd00123/0x840300/0x123c00, board id: 1800, fw id: 1087391

[    7.060064] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

[    7.189377] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    7.192691] ata3.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT50N, LC02, max UDMA/33

[    7.195650] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    7.197385] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT50N     LC02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    7.201464] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    7.201466] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    7.201618] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    7.301468] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    7.301521] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    7.301573] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

[    7.434832] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    7.547259] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    7.797109] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    7.797110] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    7.838776] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.869109] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.895202] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.915134] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    7.935366] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    7.955937] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    8.090643] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    8.154976] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    8.201226] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    8.202179] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    8.246064] megasas: 06.506.00.00-rc1 Sat. Feb. 9 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    8.271040] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.05.00.03-k.

[    8.299984] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.39

[    8.299985] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    8.354177] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    8.392779] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    8.392859] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    8.392907] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    8.392965] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    8.394318] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    8.395852] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    8.395977] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.395986] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.395991] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    8.396004] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    8.399910] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    8.399926] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd0719000

[    8.410407] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.410434] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    8.410438] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.410440] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.410452] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    8.410454] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    8.410603] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.410606] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    8.410761] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.410767] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.410771] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    8.410783] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    8.414693] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    8.414705] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xd0718000

[    8.430421] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.430451] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    8.430455] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.430468] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.430469] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    8.430471] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    8.430608] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.430611] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    8.485287] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    8.511222] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    8.537331] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    8.563741] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.563745] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    8.563751] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    8.563839] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    8.563860] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.563910] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    8.563912] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.563913] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    8.563915] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.1-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    8.563916] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    8.564017] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    8.564018] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    8.564070] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.564079] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    8.564359] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    8.564363] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    8.564384] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    8.564386] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    8.564387] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    8.564389] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.1-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    8.564390] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    8.564474] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    8.564475] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    8.564524] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.564530] hub 4-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    8.688374] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    8.688375] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    8.730679] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    8.881126] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    8.881128] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    8.881446] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.881496] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    8.947695] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    8.947696] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    8.947697] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    8.947697] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    8.981259] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[    9.000907] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    9.011420] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    9.151352] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    9.151355] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    9.151659] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    9.151726] hub 2-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    9.271147] usb 3-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    9.295228] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0782

[    9.295232] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    9.295235] usb 3-1: Product: Microsoft USB Optical Mouse

[    9.295238] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: PixArt

[    9.295362] usb 3-1: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[    9.297075] input: PixArt Microsoft USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input2

[    9.297230] hid-generic 0003:045E:0782.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PixArt Microsoft USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0

[    9.364886] EXT3-fs (sda1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    9.365120] EXT2-fs (sda1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    9.367448] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    9.371294] usb 1-1.6: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    9.485012] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=04ca, idProduct=2003

[    9.485017] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    9.485020] usb 1-1.6: Product: BCM20702A0

[    9.485023] usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[    9.485025] usb 1-1.6: SerialNumber: 20689D7B3686

[    9.561464] usb 2-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    9.680179] usb 2-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b2f1

[    9.680184] usb 2-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    9.680187] usb 2-1.6: Product: Lenovo EasyCamera

[    9.680190] usb 2-1.6: Manufacturer: Vimicro Corp.

[    9.805365] systemd-udevd[12404]: starting version 204

[    9.899749] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x13

[    9.900748] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input3

[    9.912751] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/PNP0C0C:00/input/input4

[    9.912781] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    9.912835] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/PNP0C0E:00/input/input5

[    9.912860] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    9.912907] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input6

[    9.912962] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    9.913007] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input7

[    9.913038] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    9.914089] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    9.916775] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    9.916783] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    9.916791] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    9.920131] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    9.920293] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    9.920322] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    9.921674] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    9.921721] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    9.923936] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000003040-0x000000000000305f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[    9.923943] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    9.931632] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    9.935458] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    9.935459] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (54 C)

[    9.944941] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.948972] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    9.954391] alx 0000:01:00.0 eth0: Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x Ethernet [b8:88:e3:8f:0d:e9]

[    9.957043] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    9.957045] Copyright(c) 2003-2013 Intel Corporation

[    9.957256] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.972885] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    9.972891] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.973969] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1 op_mode iwldvm

[    9.990548] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.990556] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    9.990557] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    9.990646] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[   10.004191] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[   10.004193] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   10.004195] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[   10.004196] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE disabled

[   10.004198] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P enabled

[   10.004200] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2200 BGN, REV=0x104

[   10.004255] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   10.025782] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   10.034019] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x13

[   10.034252] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   10.040232] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x13

[   10.040520] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x13

[   10.040726] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x13

[   10.040987] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x13

[   10.041465] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x13

[   10.041709] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x13

[   10.041980] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[   10.061868] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[   10.061872] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[   10.162061] systemd-udevd[12423]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp1s0

[   10.242095] systemd-udevd[12427]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0

[   10.807826] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[   10.813186] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   10.813187] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[   10.814802] acpi device:42: registered as cooling_device8

[   10.814908] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   10.814938] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input8

[   10.815001] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[   11.052970] [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p on, RC6pp off

[   11.861046] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   12.518302] alx 0000:01:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[   12.520863] alx 0000:01:00.0 enp1s0: NIC Up: 100 Mbps Full

[   24.262730] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   36.897862] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[ 1915.092414] alx 0000:01:00.0 enp1s0: Link Down

[ 1928.140963] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[ 1928.148612] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x0-0x0

[ 1928.522277] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[ 1928.529897] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x0-0x0

[ 1928.717881] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[ 1956.755715] wlp2s0: authenticate with bc:f6:85:51:32:67

[ 1956.760798] wlp2s0: send auth to bc:f6:85:51:32:67 (try 1/3)

[ 1956.869243] wlp2s0: send auth to bc:f6:85:51:32:67 (try 2/3)

[ 1956.979326] wlp2s0: send auth to bc:f6:85:51:32:67 (try 3/3)

[ 1957.024143] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 1957.029366] wlp2s0: associate with bc:f6:85:51:32:67 (try 1/3)

[ 1957.033013] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from bc:f6:85:51:32:67 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1957.035447] wlp2s0: associated

[ 1957.035468] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready

[ 1967.045280] wlp2s0: disassociating from bc:f6:85:51:32:67 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 1967.078150] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 1967.078174] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from bc:f6:85:51:32:67 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 1967.474233] wlp2s0: authenticate with bc:f6:85:51:32:67

[ 1967.477527] wlp2s0: send auth to bc:f6:85:51:32:67 (try 1/3)

[ 1967.479392] wlp2s0: authenticated

[ 1967.488271] wlp2s0: associate with bc:f6:85:51:32:67 (try 1/3)

[ 1967.491713] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from bc:f6:85:51:32:67 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1967.493372] wlp2s0: associated

[20999.081397] Watchdog[17788]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fec8b40b7fe sp 00007fec8028c5f0 error 6 in chrome[7fec8a735000+54cf000]

[21333.560776] Watchdog[19379]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f5952f457fe sp 00007f5947dc65f0 error 6 in chrome[7f595226f000+54cf000]

[25413.239150] usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[25413.349950] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=685b

[25413.349955] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

[25413.349958] usb 1-1.2: Product: GT-I9100G

[25413.349961] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: samsung

[25413.349963] usb 1-1.2: SerialNumber: cff193fac1d30ae

[25413.350730] usb-storage 1-1.2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[25413.350848] scsi6 : usb-storage 1-1.2:1.0

[25414.350569] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     samsung  File-CD Gadget   0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[25414.351043] scsi 6:0:0:1: Direct-Access     samsung  File-CD Gadget   0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[25414.351274] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[25414.351394] sd 6:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[25414.358561] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[25414.359306] sd 6:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[26092.745039] usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 4

[26249.532701] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=600

[26249.984216] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[26250.442202] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[26250.442208] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[27389.163166] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[27399.169827] usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[27399.280921] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=685b

[27399.280925] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

[27399.280928] usb 1-1.2: Product: GT-I9100G

[27399.280931] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: samsung

[27399.280933] usb 1-1.2: SerialNumber: cff193fac1d30ae

[27399.281805] usb-storage 1-1.2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[27399.281968] scsi7 : usb-storage 1-1.2:1.0

[27400.282267] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     samsung  File-CD Gadget   0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[27400.283135] scsi 7:0:0:1: Direct-Access     samsung  File-CD Gadget   0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[27400.283417] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[27400.283651] sd 7:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[27400.292130] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[27400.294866] sd 7:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[27402.792748] usb 3-1: new low-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[27402.816746] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0782

[27402.816748] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[27402.816749] usb 3-1: Product: Microsoft USB Optical Mouse

[27402.816750] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: PixArt

[27402.816858] usb 3-1: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[27402.818528] input: PixArt Microsoft USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input9

[27402.818760] hid-generic 0003:045E:0782.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PixArt Microsoft USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0

[27999.921320] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[29723.388526] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[30376.985033] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[31033.543963] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[32465.723296] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[32972.114344] usb 1-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[39639.406629] usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 5

gentoo ~ # 

```

----------

## s4e8

/var/log/dmesg contains early boot dmesg, or you can increase CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT and re-compile kernel.

----------

## hadrons123

/var/log/dmesg contains the same log. But I just found how to increase kernel log buffer size. Thanks for the tip though!

----------

